# LED "Bastelei"



## MatMer (9 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ich hätte eine Frage wegen einer Spielerei, bzw. will ich mich eigentlich nur absichern.

Ich habe eine SM322 AO 4x12 Bit über, jetzt möchte ich ein bisschen was mit Licht basteln

Meine Idee ist ich nehme etwa 5-10  LED packe die parallel an einen Ausgang und veränder die Spannung, so dass sie von "Aus", "dunkel" und "hell" wechseln können, in den Daten steht das ich bei den Betriebsarten mit 1-5 V Ausgabe 25mA verbraten darf

ich bin nur gerade total unsicher, ob ich das so machen darf ich wie ich das vorhabe, oder ob ich irgendwas vergessen habe das hinter die Baugruppe schädigt

kurze Anmerkungen dazu?? ich stehe echt gerade aufm Schlauch


----------



## MatMer (9 Oktober 2007)

ja und wirklich nicht nachgedacht

ein Kollege sagte mir gerade das ich die LEDs nur über den Strom steuern kann

also die Betriebsart von 0...20mA stellen und die 10 LEDs dazu parallel und jeweils mit 1 KOhm als Vorwiderstand, so meinte er das zumindest


----------



## ge-nka (10 Oktober 2007)

MatMer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> iin den Daten steht das ich bei den Betriebsarten mit 1-5 V Ausgabe 25mA verbraten darf



1 LED zieht etwa 20mA ->10 LEDs=200mA.


Eine LED mit Spannung zu steuern um die Helligkeit zu verändern ist nicht
das Wahre,am  besten geht es mit PWM signalen.
Dabei wird die LED so schnell eingeschaltet und ausgeschaltet ,dass für menschliches Auge es so ist als ob die dunkler und heller wird ,wenn man
die Pausen des High signals länger oder kürzer macht.
http://www.roboternetz.de/wissen/index.php/Pulsweitenmodulation
http://www.led-treiber.de/html/leds_grundlagen.html


----------



## Oberchefe (10 Oktober 2007)

> 1 LED zieht etwa 20mA ->10 LEDs=200mA.


 
es sei denn es handelt sich um sogenannte "Low Current" LEDs. Die begnügen sich teilweise schon mit 1mA.


----------



## MatMer (10 Oktober 2007)

die LED die ich mir ausgesucht hatte sind "Low Current" damit ich um die 10 Stück pro Kanal dran hängen kann

das mit der PWM guck ich mir mal an...

geht das mit dem Strom denn nich auch? weil der Kollege sagte, dass man die über den Strom schon dimmen könnte


----------



## hovonlo (10 Oktober 2007)

Und wieso schaltest du die LEDs nicht in Reihe? Bei üblichen LEDs sind das dann (je nach Farbe) zwischen 1,5V und 3V je LED, macht also bei einem Hub von bis zu etwa 10V beim Stromausgang 3 - 6 LEDs in Reihe.

Beim Parallelschalten sind Vorwiderstände notwendig, da die einzelnen LEDs doch etwas unterschiedliche Durchlaßspannungen aufweisen und sich der Strom somit ungleichmäßig verteilen würde. 1k Ohm finde aber doch deutlich zu hoch gegriffen: bei Standard-LEDs würden dann bei 10mA immerhin 10V am Vorwiderstand abfallen!


----------



## MatMer (10 Oktober 2007)

klappt das denn dann überhaupt mit dem Dimme gescheit bei der Reihenschaltung? 

Wenn ich jetzt die Roten LEDs nehme, ungefähre Spannung pro LED 1,5 V als Low Current Version, bei Max 10 V sind es 6 Stück, oder irre ich mich da

weil der Arbeitskollege meinte dann könnte ich die so nicht wirklich dimmen

scheiß Spierlereine immer


----------



## maxi (10 Oktober 2007)

Du musst diie Ausgangsvoltzahl in Impulse umwandeln.
Da gibt es so kleine Transistoren für, da benötigste dann noch ein Quarz.
Alles andere funktioniert nicht gescheit.

Wir haben da früher hauffen Geld ausgegeben um versuche mit zu machen bzw. bis die LED ansteuerungen für unseren Kunden genau gepasst haben.
Übrigens haben selbst die besten LED`s noch Tolleranzgrenzen von 10% in Farbe (bei Weissabgleich) und 1% in Hellichkeit


----------



## MatMer (12 Oktober 2007)

nur zu Info:

vom Basteln bin ich weg, habe dieses Module 0-10V Dimmer gefunden und werde ihn auch einsetzen.

Trotzdem vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## zotos (12 Oktober 2007)

Das Modul ist für eine Spielerei aber recht teuer ;o) Aber es kann ja auch 3 mal 4 Amper liefern. Denke das es wohl eher für solche langen LED Bänder gedacht ist.

Was ist eigentlich der Grund für die Spielerei? 

Du klingst so als ob das ganze mit unter zum lernen sein soll. Da würde ich nicht zu einem Solchen Modul und einer Analogausgang Baugruppe greifen. 

Verrate uns bitte mal was das wird.


----------



## MatMer (12 Oktober 2007)

ja ist teuer, aber Chef hat das Okay gegeben.

Leider ist das genau für die langen Module ausgelegt. Mir würde eine Variante mit 0,5 A locker reichen

Meine Diplomarbeit besteht aus einem Modell eines Kühlflüssigkeitskreislaufs mit Anbindung an ein Echtzeitdatenbanksystem. Da das bisher nur ein Brett ist soll es jetzt schöner werden. Meine Kollegen hatten dann die Idee mit dimmbaren LEDs die Behälter zu beleuchten und damit zu erreichen, dass das so wirkt das sich das Wasser erwärmt.... Im nächsten Behälter dann "rückwärts dimmen" da sich das Wasser abkühlt, bzw. chemisch aufbereitet wird....

es ist eben ne Spielerei. Das mit der Analogausgabe wollte ich reinbringen da die Baugruppe vor längeren Zeit gekauft wurde und seit dem rumliegt....

Das Modell soll die Möglichkeit der Datenbank veranschaulichen. Mit Visu und statistischer Auswertung, evenutell auch noch Chargen....


----------



## zotos (12 Oktober 2007)

Wenn der Chef ja sagt nimm das Modul.

Zumal die Elektronik ja nicht direkt mit der Diplomarbeit zu tun hat. Es ist ja nur ein Mittel zum Zweck.

Viel Erfolg und Spaß dabei!


----------



## MatMer (12 Oktober 2007)

jap, sehe ich auch so

Die eigentliche Aufgabe ist die Entwicklung des Modells, mit Erstellung des SPS Programms, so wie die Echtzeitdatenverarbeitung der Prozessdatenbank

der Chef investiert da relativ viel Geld, es soll halt auch für Vorstellungen auf Messen/Kunden genutzt werden.

Die Behälter werden dann hinter einer Platte versteckt mit "Sichtfenstern", und dann halt über das Dimmen simulieren das da wirklch was passiert.

Wenn es mal relativ gut aussieht zeig ich auch mal Bilder


----------

